# Do you wear Reef Flip Flops (thongs)?



## Jessica81 (Feb 25, 2007)

I've worn this brand of flip flops for years. Recently I ordered a pair on-line from Jacks Surf Shop. At first I thought they were fine, they look just like every other pair I've owned. Well, a different color. Except I ordered the skinnier straps this time.

When I first started wearing Reefs they only came in one style (that I knew of anyway). They were the simple thick strip flip flop. Now they have skinny straps, bows and whatever. so I ordered the more feminine looking thin strap ones.

Anyways - they are turning my feet black. Both at the strap and the bottom of my foot. I thought it was just that they were new, and it would stop, but it hasn't. I've been wearing them for over a month, I've washed them by hand, they've been rained on, I've walked a million miles and still they are turning my feet black. Why??

Has reef changed their dye or something?

Does anyone else have this problem?

Also, they are drying my feet out more than normal. My heels have become so dry and cracked that they hurt. Any suggestions?


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 25, 2007)

i have never heard of that brand. I usually just buy old navy flip flops but my new faves are by J crew because they are so comfy!


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 25, 2007)

I've never worn reefs, but I second J. Crew flipflops. They're very comfy and come in loads of strap styles.


----------



## shimmerE (Feb 26, 2007)

I live in sandles since i'm in so cali... hehe... i love "Rainbow Sandles".. they are great... the only thing is that it takes a few times wearing them to "break them in"....... but they do have a life time gurantee...


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have couple of pairs (the leather sole ones), but I don't think I noticed my feet turning black.

and as for cracking heels, it happens to me when I wear sandals a lot (especially in summer), so I would suggest soaking your feet and moisturizing them well.


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have heard of them, but I don't own a pair. Maybe call the company to see if they have any recommendations. It shouldn't be turning your feet black..


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 26, 2007)

I LOVE Reef!!! I have like two pairs with thick straps, and 5+ pairs of thin straps. I like the thin straps, and I've been getting them at the shore for over five years... so they've been around for awhile... probably longer than that.

I don't think reef changed anything... my feet don't turn black, I don't know. Maybe it's because the thicker strap ones have thicker soles... maybe you need more of a platform type sole. I wish I could be more help... but i'm not sure.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ive never heard of them, but I wear flip flops all year lol.


----------



## Saje (Feb 27, 2007)

I dont wear flip flops unless I am at home. If I go out and I want to show my feet I wear sandals or wedges.

I like my feet high up the ground and I hate the thought of my feet getting dirty, cracked or hardened.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 27, 2007)

i usually get flipflops from like old navy (the only thing i acutally buy from that store), target, or the vans store.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 27, 2007)

Stop wearing them?


----------



## jessimau (Feb 27, 2007)

I just bought a pair of dark brown low-platform Reefs and I'm not having this problem, but my feet do seem to be really dried out. They're really comfy, except that the first time I wore them they bruised the tops of my feet. That hasn't happened since. I also really want to try Rainbows.


----------



## Jessica81 (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL If I were in the U.S. that would be an easy solution. But the selection of Flip-flops here is a little weak. I actually had to order them on-line, shipped to my father-in-law (in Florida) than he brought them here for me. I've worn the brand for years, 10 years! And never had a problem until now. I'm sure it is just a defect and not the brand, but I can't buy another pair until I get home - and that isn't for another 3 to 6 months.

They are better than trying to wear some of the plastic things sold here.


----------



## LLSan (Aug 11, 2019)

They turn my feet black too! The thin strap ones. My feet are black at the sole and at the straps!


----------



## Priti_Shah (Aug 12, 2019)

Not a flip-flops person


----------

